

HTML4 logo - coderdude
http://dribbble.com/shots/104556-HTML-4-01-TRANSITIONAL-LOGO

======
spoon16
I prefer the one from The Oatmeal,
<http://theoatmeal.com/comics/state_web_winter>

Near the bottom. With the duct tape and nails.

~~~
adatta02
that whole piece was great. kudos to him for the tumblr 503 error.

------
coderdude
You guys might also find this version of the HTML5 logo amusing:
<http://dribbble.com/shots/104300-3d-HTML5-Animated-Gif>

------
jinushaun
Needs to be more crooked. If the HTML 5 includes CSS3, then the HTML 4 badge
needs to include all the CSS2 features that never got widespread support.

~~~
yuhong
>then the HTML 4 badge needs to include all the CSS2 features that never got
widespread support.

Yea, first it was NS4 that was non-compliant, then it was IE6 that was non-
compliant.

~~~
yuhong
<http://krijnhoetmer.nl/irc-logs/whatwg/20110123#l-626>

------
51Cards
It needs some rust

~~~
nsfmc
it needs to be brandishing a shiv

